

5 Technologies That Will Change the World - jasonkolb
http://www.jasonkolb.com/5-disruptive-technologies-that-will-change-the-world/

======
abekarpinski
I don't know if the governments of the world can do anything about this, but
they're going to want to try. If they don't know how much money I have, then
they can't know how much I should pay in taxes.

~~~
brentledent
I think we're already starting to see this play out with Anonymous. They're
trying to crack down, but having difficulty.

------
jlcx
I'm interested in seeing how crowdfunding might work for projects
traditionally funded by taxation. One example:
[http://neighbor.ly](http://neighbor.ly)

~~~
waltherg
Or science funding: [https://experiment.com/](https://experiment.com/)
(formerly mycroryza.com)

------
chuckmans3
Interesting to think about how beacons intersect with other interesting
things. I see a flash mob app in the near future.

~~~
sambomillo
I like the idea of automatically recognizing a quorum based on sensors. Will
make auctions and voting interesting.

